# [libxaw3d, font] Segmentation fault avec xfig et gv (résolu)

## tahiry

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de segfault sur deux programmes gv et xfig (peut êter plus). Quand je les lance, j'obtiens les erreurs suivantes:

```

$ xfig

Warning: Cannot convert string "7x13bold" to type FontStruct

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Segmentation fault

```

```

$ /usr/bin/gv

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-Helvetica-Medium-R-Normal--*-140-*-*-P-*-ISO8859-1" to type FontStruct

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Segmentation fault

```

Dans mon dmesg, j'ai les lignes suivantes:

```

$ dmesg | tail

xfig[3958]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fb80320c648 sp 00007fff421f3c10 error 4 in libXaw3d.so.8.0[7fb8031f5000+50000]

gv[4271]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fa2bb28a74e sp 00007fff34b391a0 error 4 in libXaw3d.so.8.0[7fa2bb26e000+50000]

```

Un coup de gdb me donne le résultat suivant: 

```

$ gdb xfig

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.3.1 p2) 7.3.1

Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/xfig...Reading symbols from /usr/lib64/debug/usr/bin/xfig.debug...done.

done.

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/xfig 

Warning: Cannot convert string "7x13bold" to type FontStruct

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

GetGC (sink=0x865ea0) at AsciiSink.c:494

494     AsciiSink.c: No such file or directory.

        in AsciiSink.c

```

Est ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre le problème. Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée.

[tahiry]Last edited by tahiry on Thu Feb 16, 2012 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## barul

Je connais pas la libXaw3d, mais peut-être qu'un revdep-rebuild amènera à se recompilation…

----------

## tahiry

Non, ce n'est pas ça. Merci pour la réponse en tout cas.

```

$ revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

```

Bonne après midi.

[tahiry]

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quelles fontes as-tu activées ? 

```
eselect fontconfig list
```

----------

## tahiry

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelles fontes as-tu activées ? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

$ eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf *

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf *

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf *

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf *

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf *

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf *

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf *

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  42-luxi-mono.conf *

  [18]  45-latin.conf *

  [19]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [20]  50-user.conf *

  [21]  51-local.conf *

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [23]  57-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [24]  57-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [25]  60-latin.conf *

  [26]  60-liberation.conf *

  [27]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [28]  65-khmer.conf *

  [29]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [30]  69-unifont.conf *

  [31]  70-no-bitmaps.conf *

  [32]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf *

  [33]  80-delicious.conf *

  [34]  90-synthetic.conf *

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Jette un oeil là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813945.html

----------

## tahiry

La solution proposée ne résoud pas le problème, mais je pense que le meme problème a été soulevé à la fin du post. 

En tout cas, merci pour le lien.

[tahiry]

----------

## tahiry

Bonjour,

En suivant les instructions de différents postes dont: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-739586.html

Je me suis aperçu que toutes les lignes de /etc/local.gen étaient commentées. Je ne sais pas exactement ce qui a résolu le problème du coup mais je pense que c'est un peu de tout.

Encore merci.

[tahiry]

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, je n'y aurais même pas pensé !

Je suis content que tu aies pu trouver.

----------

